# 3.5 12 gage



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Doing some looking into a 12 gage 3.5" auto loader. Any opintion on what would be the better gun please. Looking right now at a browning gold or into the benellis.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Invector: I am sure you have seen all the recent posts with guys complaining about the Browing Gold 3.5 in the 12 gauge. I would certainly stay away from that one.

If you are stuck on having a Browning, look at the BPS in the 3.5". I shoot it and it works great for me. Love it for waterfowl hunting and turkey hunting.

Bennelli, Winchester, or Remington will probably be your better bet for an autoloader.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok...well the gun would not be for me. A hunting buddy is looking at one and I was going to look into it for him. I have a 10 gage browning that I have very little trouble with it as long as I keep it on the clean side ( been shooting older shells and you know what happens to shot gun powder when it gets old). I have not heard many good things though about the bennellis. The haveing to switch gas cylenders to shoot 2 3/4" has been a pain for those who shoot one. Also just about all of the guys who have shot one had to send it back with similar problems, but a few have had no problems at all with them. One thing I have seen in the store with a few bennellis is the fact they dont close that easy. I picked one up and was looking at it and every time I would try and close the chamber it would not fully close. I really was nto sure why but oh well.

I have a 12 gage 3.5" pump that I got a few years ago really cheap. And I see some of the new autos are close to and over a 1k mark. So thats why I am looking at goods and bads from the people here.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Benelli SBE II - All the Way. *

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

NOTE: My buddy who had a Benelli SBE I, just sold it to my brother and bought an SBE II with a 24" Barrel. MAN, O'MAN......now I want one with a 24" BARREL. Lighter, and more balanced, I can't even believe it. Especially good for the duck boat blind and laydown blinds.

So I'd say get one with a 24" inch BARREL now.

:sniper:

BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED.


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

I love my 1187. Only problem I have had, (and it has self corrected) is that it didnt like to eject "heavy shot"loads. As I said, now it works like a champ and I have fired numerous brands and loads threw it.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would go with the beretta extrema 2 all the way. I havn't had one problem with it. It shoots great, ejects everything even light trap loads, shoulders great. Camo holds up great. Easy to clean/dissasemble. KO is fantastic. Not a single bruise even when I had it shouldered wrong. I love this gun and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Winchester Super X2


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I second what Jungdaa99 said. Love the Xtrema 2 and I don't know how you could beat it. It tales about 20 seconds to take it completely apart. It is very easy to clean as well. SBE II's are awesome guns as well. Have your friend check shoulder them all to see which one he prefers.


----------

